# Tolle Goldschrft aus der Werbung! Wie?



## Genom (24. August 2002)

Wie bekommt man diesen tollen Gold-Effekt bei der Schrift hin?

Ich weiss nicht obg man es auf dem Bild erkennen kann? 
Die Mitte der Buchstaben ist so eine Art dunkelbraun.
So sieht es aus als wenn die Schrift nur an den Außen Goldgerahmed ist.

http://212.1.39.2/images/bilder/mopo/mopo8ebf1ae734c075bcfc259e99ae1f46a0.jpg

Ciao Genom


----------



## untread (24. August 2002)

welche schriftart das ist weiss ich nicht..
aber zum Effekt:
 such dir ein Chrom Tutorials
dann einfach mit der Farbe herumspieln (bis Gold ist)
Eben duplizieren und unter die "Goldschrift" Ebene legen
Select-Modify-Expend (Auswahl-Auswahl verändern-vergrößern) um ca 1-2 px je nach schirftgröße 
Filter- Blur(Weichzeichner)- Gaussian Blur(wenig px) 
vielleicht noch ein leichter windeffekt 

sollte so ziemlich hinhaun..

mfg


----------



## Mythos007 (24. August 2002)

Hier - probier meinen Goldstil mal aus ... vielleicht gefällt
er euch ja genausogut wie mir  - bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## Mythos007 (24. August 2002)

Gold- und Eisen Stil im Anhang ...


----------



## Genom (27. August 2002)

*Danke*

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Ciao Genom


----------

